# My first proper setup :-D



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Proud to show my first ever espresso setup, completed it today. Cannot wait to experience the journey.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just need to black out the lights on the machine and you've got a stealthy setup.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Haha, not a bad idea


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Well done mate, how are you finding it?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm enjoying getting in from work every night to have a play around. I seasoned the burrs on the grinder today with some old beans and even managed to dial it in to a 36g espresso in 27 seconds. Tomorrow I will start to dial it in with some fresh coffee. Ive had the Gaggia a week and the coffee has been reasonable so far, making some decent flat whites so I am impressed but know theres plenty of room for improvement. Im still not getting the milk frothing right but i just need to practice. Overall I love it and already feel it was worth the investment.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Fantastic to hear you're enjoying it. What coffee are you on atm?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Started a bag of Rave Italian roast but so far think I prefer Raves signature. I've just ordered some of their chatswood blend too


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy (Feb 20, 2016)

Chatswood is a great blend, and I now use it exclusively at home for espresso. A nice rounded flavour with some warming chocolate notes once you're dialled in.

I usually throw in a bag of some single origin fruity floozy for use at work with the V60, but I'm very happy with the well-balanced espressos and flat whites Chatswood is giving at home.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

That's good to know, I have read a lot of good things about the Chatswood blend on here. I also ordered a bag of the Colombia - El Desvelado so will see how that goes.


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy (Feb 20, 2016)

Snap, the El Desvelado is my current work V60 coffee, and is nice and citrus-y. I was a bit impatient and should've let it rest a couple more days, but I can already tell it'll be great once it degasses a bit more.


----------

